# thread chasing process and tools.



## walnutwoodshop (Nov 3, 2013)

I am interested in getting into thread chasing. Just making some lidded boxes and such to try it out. I don't have the tools to do it yet. I am just looking for any information on the process and what to look for in a tool set. Or if anyone knows of a tutorial that might be informative I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance Chad


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2013)

Chad - Robert Sorby has some good thread chasing tools. It is a fun, challenging and rewarding skill to learn. That being said I don't do it nearly as much as I thought I would. The woods you have to use for thread chasing have to be extremely close grained and dense. If not the threads will chip out easily. I went with the finer thread pitch of the two sizes that Sorby sells. In retrospect I would have gone with the courser one. I don't remember off the top of my head what TPI they were.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

Not mine, but here you go.





 

The fella has another video, but I haven't watched it yet.





Scott (wish this could be saved increase youtube dies) B


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2013)

I've got the Sorby 20 tpi set, but like Scott, I wish I had the 16 tpi tools. 

The YouTube video above is a good one, and there are several others worth looking at. I seem to remember Sorby having some videos as well. Mike Mahoney covers thread chasing in his DVD on burial urns, and it's a good video.

I've done a little chasing, and it definitely takes some practice(and then some more). I've had luck using African blackwood and several Australian burls. Boxwood is the classic threading wood, but I've never had the pleasure of turning it. I've had some luck using Bradford pear, holly, and madrone for chasing... I've had some failures too. I'm told that PVC is a great substance to practice on... Seems like I've heard of folks using Corian also.

I enjoy the challenge, but it can be pretty frustrating at times... Have fun!


----------



## TimR (Nov 3, 2013)

Doc summed it up nicely. Keep one thing in mind for the hand chased threads, the finer the thread the more forgiving it is to perform be ause you don't travel along the axis as quickly.
There are some nice threading tools out there that use a v shaped milling head, and can deal with softer woods with less issues. I've got most the parts to build one but if I hadn't bought anything yet, I'd buy this http://www.threadingjig.com/blog/EZ-Threading-PRO-Jig-Supports-spindles-20-16-12-10-tpi


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw a video by Captain Eddie Castellin on YouTube, he covered the subject quite well. It's on my list ...


----------



## walnutwoodshop (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. It just looks like something a little more unique than a regular lidded box. I will post results when i get started.
Thanks chad


----------

